# Blow for BBC in libel row with IVF doctor



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone seen page 14 of the Times today

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article2848102.ece

Interesting.......

/links


----------



## YasminaWight (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi there, The HFEA have issued a joint statement with ARGC which definitley back tracks!  Its on the HFEA website front page for once!!  Hopefully Mr Taranissi will now be left alone to do what he does best!

xx Yasmina


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i've started a thread on the argc clinic support board. i really think that the chief exec of hfea should resign over this


----------



## Heres Hoping (Nov 5, 2007)

Very interesting!
This guy has just been recommended to us as one of the best people to see.

What terrible things the media have done to him.
x


----------

